# Can't work for another company in UAE now - is this true?



## nadia519 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey everyone. I have a questions about visas and such. 

I was offered a position and preliminarily said yes but never signed the contract, which they asked me to sign scan and send over - because I wasn't sure about the job. I did however send them scanned copy of my degree, passport photo and passport (needed for the visa I guess).

I was supposed to come over on a visit visa then they would process my resident/work visa when I got there. But now I have informed them I will not be working for them, and the employer said that just so I know, my documents are being processed at the Ministry of Education so if I am trying to work somewhere else it wont be possible. 

Is this true????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Another Dubai myth I would guess, if you were never employed and never worked and never even signed a contract, how can you be banned from working for another company?

You've not even worked for the first one yet!


----------



## nadia519 (Jul 27, 2009)

lol I hope it's a myth. I'm worried now, b/c I did in fact decline it b/c I had another better offer from somewhere else (and hey gotta look out for yourself in the work world!). 

I just don't know if there's any truth to it b/c employer DID say my documents are at the Ministry of Education (was a teaching position - if that's relevant). I sure hope it's not true, I've already accepted the other position so hopefully that employer has no trouble processing my visa.




Andy Capp said:


> Another Dubai myth I would guess, if you were never employed and never worked and never even signed a contract, how can you be banned from working for another company?
> 
> You've not even worked for the first one yet!


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

nadia519 said:


> Hey everyone. I have a questions about visas and such.
> 
> I was offered a position and preliminarily said yes but never signed the contract, which they asked me to sign scan and send over - because I wasn't sure about the job. I did however send them scanned copy of my degree, passport photo and passport (needed for the visa I guess).
> 
> ...



Not true. Your new employer will take another approval.
Ban is place only in case if your existing employer obtain the work visa for you and this is not theoretically possible as you never signed the labour contract.

But you should not send your passport copies and other documents without finalizing the deal.

In my opinion if you intend to come to Dubai , take visa from consulate before traveling, dont go for arrival visa. In that why you also come to know the whether your existing employer already applied for your visa or not.


----------



## faithless (Dec 9, 2009)

Sumair said:


> Not true. Your new employer will take another approval.
> Ban is place only in case if your existing employer obtain the work visa for you and this is not theoretically possible as you never signed the labour contract.
> 
> But you should not send your passport copies and other documents without finalizing the deal.
> ...



Nadia, a school could have submitted your documents to the ministry of education for approval however you will not get a ban and you can apply to another school. (see Sumair's post - that's proper information).


----------

